# Im going to buy DTG Machine from China (Can print on black garments)



## danchoix (Jun 19, 2008)

This is machine & provider:
Chialstar Technology Group Ltd-epson,canon,brother,hp 

Here is the Quotation for Machine & inks:

1) 148usd/L Pigment ink color: cyan, magenta, yellow, black, and white
The total ink for each t-shirt, it depends on your image on the t-shirt. 10ml ink per square meter clothes. It can produce 4.4square meter per hour. 

2) TRD420 (7900usd) +pigment ink (2L each color, total: 1480usd) +shipping charge from Shenzhen to Ho Chi Minh port (250usd) = Total: 9630usd

Please give me some comment about China Machine (is this good or not? how long it will have problems? How is the ink quality? how long it will fade?)

How do you think about this machine?

Thanks for all. . I am just a newbie.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. Two problems you get with items made in China.

The translation of operating instructions often leaves a lot to be desired. Sometimes they just make no sense at all.

Parts, servicing and repair. If your machine develops a fault, you need to get it up and working again as soon as you possibly can. If there is a distributor in your own country, they can usually get parts shipped out to you for next day delivery, or hopefully get an engineer out to you within a few days. Very few Chinese companies have that type of worldwide distributor network set up. You would realistically be looking at a week to ten days to get the part from China, then you need to have the knowledge to fit it.

I use Chinese made heat presses on a daily basis with no problems, but they don't have the complexity, or the potential to go wrong, that a dtg machine does.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I am with Will on this one. It is hard enough to get service on a machine you buy 2 blocks away let alone in another country.

Danchiox welcome and where are you from? Anywhere close to China?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest rethinking the china thing and keep your money closer to home for no other reason than beiing able to contact a vendor and get some type of customer support. .... JB


----------



## danchoix (Jun 19, 2008)

@ MartinWoods: I come from Vietnam. Nice to meet you guys.
@ DreamGlass: There is no any distributor about DTG machine (or I can not find them?) in my country. My only way to do t-shirt business is import from another country. Kornit come with us already, but we are not enough money. 
@ COEDS: Do you know any good vendor with budget USD 10,000?
Thanks for all.


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

What don't you just pay someone to make a DTG printer for you? At least they would be in the US and you could get parts for it if something broke. I would guess the price wouldn't be that much difference from china.. The Chinese some times have a way of making some really low quality stuff.

Philip


----------



## CanExplorer (Apr 8, 2007)

moffett8 said:


> What don't you just pay someone to make a DTG printer for you? At least they would be in the US and you could get parts for it if something broke. I would guess the price wouldn't be that much difference from china.. The Chinese some times have a way of making some really low quality stuff.
> 
> Philip


It depends on who does business. I bought some ink from US and they are old.....made me lot problems. I bought lot stuff made in China and they work just fine and the prices are good. Just do more homework to find a company with good reputation.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Since you're in Vietnam, that's certainly closer to you. You my want to find at least someone closer to home that can work on Epson printers and that you can order parts through in case you need to. I think what anyone should be concerned with; is to make sure that you buy from a company that will stand behind the product and have the resources to supply you with consumables.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

danchoix said:


> @ MartinWoods: I come from Vietnam. Nice to meet you guys.
> .


Nice to meet you as welcome and welcome.
Good luck on whatever you decide. I know it's hard when there is nobody near.

Take care


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

danchoix said:


> This is machine & provider:
> Chialstar Technology Group Ltd-epson,canon,brother,hp
> 
> Here is the Quotation for Machine & inks:
> ...


I'm talking with one of their reps right now and will let everyone know what I find out.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Interestingly, that machine looks very familiar.....










I think I can say with confidence that the machine you are looking at, is the exact same machine that myself and a few associates had been working with a Chinese company to have developed last year. We went through a few different prototypes before walking away from the project, but the one pictured above was actually INCREDIBLY solid. There was a relatively mild list of concerns we had, and slight changes we wanted to have made to the way the hardware operated. The deeper problem was with the model that FOLLOWED this one - parts were swapped out, and things had been changed without our permission. The subsequent prototype left a bit to be desired, beyond our initial concerns with the machine.

The machine DID have some nice features - for instance, you could remove the entire side covering to expose the printhead and capping station for VERY easy maintenance:










I also was fond of the original platen configuration they presented to us (which obviously "borrowed" from the Kornit setup). The problem with this platen was the depth - there was simply not enough room to stuff much shirt material underneath, so anything over an XL became a problem to try and print. FORGET about sweatshirts....



Believe it or not, this is what the machine started its life as:











Last but not least, if you want to see the prototype machine printing, check out this link:




Obviously, I am not in a position to say whether the machine IS, for sure, the same one. However, it looks mighty similar.....


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for Sharing Justin.
Can you give us the details, what (if any) model printer is it based on? What inkset and rips does it use?
Does it use the Dupont White ink?

Thanks


----------



## danchoix (Jun 19, 2008)

@ Justin Walker: how is it print on black - garments? Is it good or not? about the printer inside, it looks like Epson R1800 huh? (just guess) thanks for your share Justin.


----------



## chan (Sep 5, 2008)

are you going to open a T-shirt factory and need mass production (> 1000 piece per day) ?
why buy one printer at US$1000 level instead of 2-3 at US$3-400 level?


----------



## danchoix (Jun 19, 2008)

chan said:


> are you going to open a T-shirt factory and need mass production (> 1000 piece per day) ?
> why buy one printer at US$1000 level instead of 2-3 at US$3-400 level?


I just open a small t-shirt online business. So, maybe I just need a cheaper printer. I searched on ALIBABA.COM but I can not find any distributor for that price. Can you introduce to me some?

Thanks much.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

The machine above is based on an Epson 4800 (you can easily tell by looking at the image from before the machine was cleaned up and made to look pretty). I cannot speak to its print quality or RIP, as the current machine distributors would have to share that information. For all I know, they might have swapped out for their own RIP. I know that when we were looking into it, the Chinese company that did the actual manufacturing was offering their own RIP software, which was not that impressive. One reason we walked away from the deal, is because they couldn't (or wouldn't) make the hardware compatible with i-Proof's popular DTG RIP.

Provided the hardware is reliable, and the minor issues were resolved (and they didn't "downgrade" any components), the machine should be able to print as well as any other 4800 based system. RELIABILITY is really where you might see some discrepency, rather than print quality. I am not saying that this machine, specifically, is not reliable. All I am saying is, since it is based on an Epson 4800 like several others out there, one of the few areas where a manufacturer could try and make their machine stand out would be in hardware reliability.

It has been a LONG time, so I don't remember all the dirty details as to why we did not end up going with this machine... I know the guys who were testing Beta Unit #3 (after the two you see pictured) were not pleased with trying to print double pass - it did not seem to align itself, perfectly, every time.


----------



## chan (Sep 5, 2008)

danchoix said:


> I just open a small t-shirt online business. So, maybe I just need a cheaper printer. I searched on ALIBABA.COM but I can not find any distributor for that price. Can you introduce to me some?
> 
> Thanks much.


For a small online shop, I dont think you need a Industial Grade printers (>1000 piece per day). And it is NOT easy to earn the investment (>US$1000) back.

Why not buy some DIY kit and make one buy yourself?

What you need is to convert a Epson print (c99, 4400 etc), remove the paper feeder by a cloth feeder ..

Good luck ..


----------



## danchoix (Jun 19, 2008)

chan said:


> For a small online shop, I dont think you need a Industial Grade printers (>1000 piece per day). And it is NOT easy to earn the investment (>US$1000) back.
> 
> Why not buy some DIY kit and make one buy yourself?
> 
> ...


Maybe I will looking for DIY kit for Epson 4800. Cause Justin Walker find out that DTG machine used this printer. Do you know any good one sell DIY kit?  Thanks


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. Here is the thread that will give you details on the kits.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t32499.html


----------



## bargaincrusader (Feb 23, 2008)

chan said:


> For a small online shop, I dont think you need a Industial Grade printers (>1000 piece per day). And it is NOT easy to earn the investment (>US$1000) back.
> 
> Why not buy some DIY kit and make one buy yourself?
> 
> ...


 My friend you would be making major mistake buying this. Dealing with China for past 6 years they will not deliver the goods. I mean in one way or another this will not be what you expect. Quality, service, function one thing or another will not be right. Years of frustration trying to get them to do something right just to have them do exactly what you say not to do will be the downfall of this model as probably the other person would attest. 1 week ago I had some t-shirts printed while in China for a test, they could not tell me if it was transfer, or dtg. I asked about durability? they took it too another room ran water over it and said " see good durability". WTF , well that is Chinese quality control run water over it, rub a couple times if ok it is great! today I washed it, and it allready is peeling off the shirt. Most factories do not know quality as they do not have a reference to measure quality. They only know how to measure the bank account. You bye, goodbye. When all you see is pollution, its hard to know the sky is blue. Many Chinese will tell you the sky is grey as they never have seen blue skies. And yes unless you can read chinese instructions you will not know how to run it, and for every question you ask them the answer most likely will be wrong. In maybe a few years if a serious company (samsung, lg, meida...) gets serious in making DTG in China you may want to look into it then, but I would not touch this with an ink line.


----------



## shalb (Aug 21, 2008)

Did you buy this machine? I received an offer from them, too and like`d to know if anyone has any experiences with the manufacturer and especially this printer.


----------



## bargaincrusader (Feb 23, 2008)

shalb said:


> Did you buy this machine? I received an offer from them, too and like`d to know if anyone has any experiences with the manufacturer and especially this printer.


 I would not buy that particular machine without going to the factory, watch it work, and be there when they are made, and test one that is finished product before shipping, and paying. Too many times I have experienced Chinese factory show you a good product but deliver bad product (we call bait and switch, illegal in USA, not illegal in China, or at least not enforced). But the ink may be problem, if can use the standard inks others make for epson type printer this may be ok. But remember parts may take time to arrive to you if there is problem. For the price they offer you could buy 2 and have one for spare. yes the quote is good, but headaches may be bad.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

bargaincrusader said:


> Too many times I have experienced Chinese factory show you a good product but deliver bad product (we call bait and switch, illegal in USA, not illegal in China, or at least not enforced).


This is precisely what happened with us, with this exact machine.


----------



## superkit (Mar 27, 2009)

hello danchoix.So..have you bought this machine yet?Any comment?


----------



## greatspirit (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi.
I'm also looking to buy a DTG machine, and I live in Shenzhen.
Surely, problems with translations/communications are real. 
I have been few days ago to visit a producer , but the result were not satisfactory. Was over the weekend, and they will show me with the operator ( was not present ) next appointment.
There will be 2 Fairs in March, Guanzhou and Shanghai, on printing equipment.
Good luck


----------



## Tal Korman (May 10, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been introduced to the DTG printers from a Chinese friend who export those printers and I understood that his business is not bad and this market is quite big.
I also have in my mind the idea to get into this business and export those printers from China, same as other dealers here that are all selling the same printer from the same factory just with a different brand name.
After reading the messeges in this forum regarding the China made DTG printers, I think that the local support issue is crirtcal. I have seen those China made printers running very stable on trade shows here in Shanghai but I have some concerns regarding the performance of the printers outside of China.
I would very appreciate to know some opinions from those who already purchased those printers from China especialy the printers on those B2B sites from the company called Boychuan which has the same DTG printer that other companies also selling for A3 size. 
I have experience with Solvent Ink printers for signage but not with DTG printers and would like to get some feedback about the idea on doing such a business.
:


----------



## scrambleq (Feb 9, 2011)

Really anybody use Chinese DTG? i am very interested about it.


----------



## hyperqube (Jul 9, 2015)

i bought an summit dtg 520. sold by mesa distributors which led me to wonder who the heck is making these. sure enough, they're being made in singapore. so considering the horrible customer service i've been receiving from mesa, i should have just went straight to the source apparently china or singapore


----------



## inkpressaruba (May 11, 2015)

Yes..i have a chinese dtg..Haiwn T-500...based on epson 1390...6 channel..and so far no problem..have it for about 8 months...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

